# Asons



## SJPI

This company is great to work for, HOWEVER, their prices are very low. Maybe I'm outta line but they gave me a work order to install a handrail inside a residence. The price on the work order said payable for $25. After purchasing the railing and hard wear. That job would be pointless. I would probably earn/profit $4. Gas, time, etc........


----------



## GGC

I believe that is how they get contractors hooked. They pay within 3-5 day, but keep there prices very low.


----------



## Bottomfeeder

Be careful taking on rehab work for them too. They want you to take on jobs sight unseen per their scope of work which rarely covers important needed repairs (most of the time code issues). If you get a job and discover needed repairs be sure to get the pricing in writing before proceeding because they really lowball those. They are more interested in fast completions than quality completions. But they do pay quickly.


----------



## JenkinsHB

We did some rehab work for them. Bottom of the barrel pricing, but I thought I could make it work. In the middle of it all, they lost their client. Since we had permits pulled, their client came straight to us to finish jobs we had already started. I saw the original bid sheets and approvals. They were taking 35% off the top.


----------



## madxtreme01

SJPI said:


> This company is great to work for, HOWEVER, their prices are very low. Maybe I'm outta line but they gave me a work order to install a handrail inside a residence. The price on the work order said payable for $25. After purchasing the railing and hard wear. That job would be pointless. I would probably earn/profit $4. Gas, time, etc........



I currently work for asons, I had a similar order, but it was attached to other items at the property. I called in to find out specifics on what they were looking for and they told me 2x4 handrail which means a $3 piece of wood and some L brackets and it was done. Took 5 min.


----------



## PropPresPro

madxtreme01 said:


> I currently work for asons, I had a similar order, but it was attached to other items at the property. I called in to find out specifics on what they were looking for and they told me 2x4 handrail which means a $3 piece of wood and some L brackets and it was done. Took 5 min.


I am definately not going to install a handrail for less than the price of a trip charge (where no work is completed) - I dont care if the handrail, brackets & screws were laying on the floor right there & all I had to do was put it together! 
No thanks, go ahead & keep the $25, I'd rather go skiing.


----------



## madxtreme01

Yea well I'm in NJ and we just got about 2ft of snow and they sent me 16 snow removal orders that all say $50. Under normal cercumstances which would be about 5-6in of snow, yea no problem, I'll do it for that, but with 2ft+ they have another thing coming to think that I'm even going to drive to the property to do that. As far as the handrail is concerned, I have yet to go to a property and just do 1 thing. It's always at least $200 worth of work that I usually complete within an hour or so.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Wait what is going on here exactly? Are we praising a regional for being quick with the quarters when we should be making dollars or are we hating on them for lowball work orders? 

You can't go work for a regional and expect anything but low ball work orders. They are a regional after they take their 40% there isn't a whole lot left. 

If you are willing to do work for pennies on the dollar just so you can get paid today is it the regionals fault? 

I hate regionals more than anyone on this site but if you sent in the new hire packet this isn't the fault of ASONS. 

All you have to say is no.


----------



## melmatrix

I do work for them a whole lot actually and I never had a 25 $ handrail its usually 40 and up and they always approve my bids and we have been having big trashout jobs especially lately at least were working


----------



## Craigslist Hack

melmatrix said:


> I do work for them a whole lot actually and I never had a 25 $ handrail its usually 40 and up and they always approve my bids and we have been having big trashout jobs especially lately at least were working


You realize a trip charge is $35.00 and you are building a handrail for 5.00 more than the guy who does nothing at the property. 

I'm not shocked they are sending you work. :vs_cool:


----------



## melmatrix

Listen I'm not a big-time hot shot like some of you guys but its winter we got work its been super busy and I'm not going to complain about a hand rail which takes no time to do and cost nothing really I love working for th em they been honest and fair never short changed us unlike some ppl on the forum


----------



## Zuse

melmatrix said:


> listen i'm not a big-time hot shot like some of you guys but its winter we got work its been super busy and i'm not going to complain about a hand rail which takes no time to do and cost nothing really i love working for th em they been honest and fair never short changed us unlike some ppl on the forum


that's how i made my start to, so enjoy and good luck. If it works for you run with it, there nothing better than working for yourself and controlling your own future.

I wish you the best.


----------



## madxtreme01

my favorite part about working for asons is I can tell them no, and they don't question it, they will just reassign the order. They have always made it attractive to me to keep it though.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

melmatrix said:


> Listen I'm not a big-time hot shot like some of you guys but its winter we got work its been super busy and I'm not going to complain about a hand rail which takes no time to do and cost nothing really I love working for th em they been honest and fair never short changed us unlike some ppl on the forum


Like we have discussed in other threads, If you can make it work go for it!


----------



## ctquietcorner

Big changes are coming for Asons. They have partnered with BLM Co. and from what I have seen on numerous different sites BLM is a low paying, looking to screw the contractor company. And the list of stuff that has to be done or you don't get paid is crazy. Such a shame. 

My husband used to make almost $1000 on each initial he did for them, but now I have a feeling he is going to be lucky to get $300 per initial. I told him last night he needs to go back to being a mechanic even if it his own garage.


----------



## Ohnojim

*Just when you thought it couldn't go any lower.*

In the winter, I generally apply to every company I can for informational purposes. What I found this winter is alarming. I don't see these companies succeeding. Guess who will be the last in line when they fail? 

I honestly would like to take a 2x4 to some of these morons completing wints and grass cuts for trip charge fees, but it wouldn't help.


----------



## melmatrix

I would like to thank some of the vets on here for being understanding and more supportive


----------



## Craigslist Hack

melmatrix said:


> I would like to thank some of the vets on here for being understanding and more supportive


When you become a vet you will figure out that you working for companies like this is what's wrong with the business. You will also know that these types of companies are how people get their start in many cases.

So while most of us understand your situation we also see that it can be avoided very easily. All you are doing is prolonging your start up period. Working for outfits like this for peanuts just because they pay fast is only helping them not you.

When you want to sign up with a company and they say they already have a guy in the area you won't get any work. ASONS will get it even though they have never even been to the area but they have a craigslist add and people to do anything for a quick buck. Someday you will see that these companies are the very cancer destroying the business.


----------



## PropPresPro

Craigslist Hack said:


> . . .Someday you will see that these companies are the very cancer destroying the business.


Unfortunately Melmatrix, the day of revelation that Craigslist Hack is referring to always comes later rather than sooner for most people.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

PropPresPro said:


> Unfortunately Melmatrix, the day of revelation that Craigslist Hack is referring to always comes later rather than sooner for most people.


I'm not hating on the guy one bit. I understand his thoughts I just don't think he realizes that the reason he can't get better work is he is working for the guy getting that work which should be his especially since he is doing it anyway.

Does that even make sense? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^?


----------



## melmatrix

I definitely understand what you are saying craigslist I don't want to work for a 3rd party forever just until I can go to another outlet I been in business this is my 3rd season and my plans is to move up to a national company to cut out the middleman but I'm making good money now just being patient


----------



## The Wolverine Predator

*I thought BLM was suppose to take over the new HUD contract*



ctquietcorner said:


> Big changes are coming for Asons. They have partnered with BLM Co. and from what I have seen on numerous different sites BLM is a low paying, looking to screw the contractor company. And the list of stuff that has to be done or you don't get paid is crazy. Such a shame.
> 
> My husband used to make almost $1000 on each initial he did for them, but now I have a feeling he is going to be lucky to get $300 per initial. I told him last night he needs to go back to being a mechanic even if it his own garage.


I've been waiting for awhile now for this BLM HUD contract to start and it has been pushed out again and again, I also heard the same thing anout them teaming with Asons...I'm hoping to just get consistant work and decent pay


----------



## Craigslist Hack

melmatrix said:


> I definitely understand what you are saying craigslist I don't want to work for a 3rd party forever just until I can go to another outlet I been in business this is my 3rd season and my plans is to move up to a national company to cut out the middleman but I'm making good money now just being patient



Why wait to do half the work for the same money? Or do you just enjoy working that much? Lol


----------



## melmatrix

They started already I got a blm work order today prices are terrible grasscut are now 30.00 cyd is 20 use to be 30 I just did a initial and made 2000$ in 4 hrs those days are over now


----------



## greenscapes16

yup we started to get the blm work orders.. requires a huge checklist of bull****, we are gonna be on our way out with ASONS shortly if this is the only client they will have.


----------



## emc

2k in 4 hours... 

I think there is a reason things are getting cheaper. Fat cats throwing over the top bids might possibly contribute. Everyone in this forum is looking left instead of right. Thinking people will do anything for a dollar and it is screwing us. 

Not to mention over half the people in this field are slimy, corner cutting, weasels to good to scrub a toilet for a $20. God... I just read like 8 posts over a friggen handrail. Did I miss something? Your client asked you to do something... man up and get it done. Take care of them and they take care of you. If they don't then drop them off at the curb and find a new one. 

When you change the recipe enough times you will eventually bake a tasty pie... and we all like getting a piece of tasty pie.

This job is only hard if you make it hard. Keep learning, keep advancing, and keep struggling... it will keep you on your edge. 

If you need your weekend... coordinate with your reps and juggle some work. I hate hearing about people with "no weekends". All you have to do is pick up a phone or send an email. Heck last week I fell off a ladder and messed up my wrist. I am good now but I had the sense to call. I pushed back some of the jobs I am more intimate with and passed on some of the easier ones. I know that is how bazoka joe gets his foot into my territory but... my client isn't sitting with unfinished work and that means more future work for me.

Just to spite the heckling peanut gallery on this forum I am going to pick up Asons next week and give people some actual incite on the company. Look for a post in a month or two. I want to give it enough time to actually reflect on. 

Who knows maybe it will be more useful to this community than a bunch of crying over a friggen handrail... *shakes his head in disbelief*


----------



## PropPresPro

emc said:


> . . .Everyone in this forum is looking left instead of right. . .


_*Turns head to the right*_ Well lookie there, I had no idea there was anything over this direction. . .



emc said:


> Your client asked you to do something... man up and get it done. Take care of them and they take care of you.


Oh is that how it works? Gotta find me a pen & write that down!



emc said:


> When you change the recipe enough times you will eventually bake a tasty pie... and we all like getting a piece of tasty pie.


Mmm. . . Pie



emc said:


> Just to spite the heckling peanut gallery on this forum I am going to pick up Asons next week and give people some actual incite on the company.


Go get 'em tiger. . .


----------



## hammerhead

emc said:


> 2k in 4 hours...
> 
> I think there is a reason things are getting cheaper. Fat cats throwing over the top bids might possibly contribute. Everyone in this forum is looking left instead of right. Thinking people will do anything for a dollar and it is screwing us.
> 
> Not to mention over half the people in this field are slimy, corner cutting, weasels to good to scrub a toilet for a $20. God... I just read like 8 posts over a friggen handrail. Did I miss something? Your client asked you to do something... man up and get it done. Take care of them and they take care of you. If they don't then drop them off at the curb and find a new one.
> 
> When you change the recipe enough times you will eventually bake a tasty pie... and we all like getting a piece of tasty pie.
> 
> This job is only hard if you make it hard. Keep learning, keep advancing, and keep struggling... it will keep you on your edge.
> 
> If you need your weekend... coordinate with your reps and juggle some work. I hate hearing about people with "no weekends". All you have to do is pick up a phone or send an email. Heck last week I fell off a ladder and messed up my wrist. I am good now but I had the sense to call. I pushed back some of the jobs I am more intimate with and passed on some of the easier ones. I know that is how bazoka joe gets his foot into my territory but... my client isn't sitting with unfinished work and that means more future work for me.
> 
> Just to spite the heckling peanut gallery on this forum I am going to pick up Asons next week and give people some actual incite on the company. Look for a post in a month or two. I want to give it enough time to actually reflect on.
> 
> Who knows maybe it will be more useful to this community than a bunch of crying over a friggen handrail... *shakes his head in disbelief*


OH this is gonna get good.:vs_bananasplit:


----------



## madxtreme01

emc said:


> 2k in 4 hours...
> 
> I think there is a reason things are getting cheaper. Fat cats throwing over the top bids might possibly contribute. Everyone in this forum is looking left instead of right. Thinking people will do anything for a dollar and it is screwing us.
> 
> Not to mention over half the people in this field are slimy, corner cutting, weasels to good to scrub a toilet for a $20. God... I just read like 8 posts over a friggen handrail. Did I miss something? Your client asked you to do something... man up and get it done. Take care of them and they take care of you. If they don't then drop them off at the curb and find a new one.
> 
> When you change the recipe enough times you will eventually bake a tasty pie... and we all like getting a piece of tasty pie.
> 
> This job is only hard if you make it hard. Keep learning, keep advancing, and keep struggling... it will keep you on your edge.
> 
> If you need your weekend... coordinate with your reps and juggle some work. I hate hearing about people with "no weekends". All you have to do is pick up a phone or send an email. Heck last week I fell off a ladder and messed up my wrist. I am good now but I had the sense to call. I pushed back some of the jobs I am more intimate with and passed on some of the easier ones. I know that is how bazoka joe gets his foot into my territory but... my client isn't sitting with unfinished work and that means more future work for me.
> 
> Just to spite the heckling peanut gallery on this forum I am going to pick up Asons next week and give people some actual incite on the company. Look for a post in a month or two. I want to give it enough time to actually reflect on.
> 
> Who knows maybe it will be more useful to this community than a bunch of crying over a friggen handrail... *shakes his head in disbelief*



Well how convenient a new member telling us how to run our businesses. Apparently you work for the company dishing the work because your responses make no sense. Only getting direct work do you have that "relationship", not with the nationals or regionals. You would also know that the timelines don't allow us to have weekends off and these companies expect us to be slaves to them just to get the work done while their offices are open normal business hours. So those of us that say no weekends are using that time to relax, spend time with family, run errands, or whatever we choose. No company should be forced to work 7 days a week. As far as ASON's is concerned good luck if you are actually someone on the ground doing the work. They recently got a freddie mac contract and expect the world for peanuts. Their only positive is that they pay pretty much immediately.

As far as your $20 toilet comment, yes, I don't want to go to a property to scrub a toilet for $20. Give me $1000 order at that property and we will talk. Would you go to the property to scrub a toilet for $20 and leave? How about a trip charge is $15, so essentially you are cleaning a toilet for $5. How about the water is off, it's not as easy as cleaning a toilet at your own house, we are talking about soiled toilets with feces and toilet paper in them, it's disgusting work, you need to bring your own water, and no $20 is not enough.

There is no such things as over the top bids, what it costs me and my company to complete a job and what it costs yours are completely different. We all have different overhead, which includes labor cost, fuel, equipment etc.


----------



## GTX63

emc said:


> 2k in 4 hours...
> 
> I think there is a reason things are getting cheaper. Fat cats throwing over the top bids might possibly contribute.
> 
> How do you suppose those cats got so fat?
> 
> Not to mention over half the people in this field are slimy, corner cutting, weasels to good to scrub a toilet for a $20.
> 
> I agree, and most of the other half sign up to work for them
> 
> God... I just read like 8 posts over a friggen handrail. Did I miss something?
> 
> Yes, probably the thread that members posted pics of properties, some that were high end units, with construction grade 2x4s nailed together and not even in the ground, just staged for the photos.
> 
> 
> When you change the recipe enough times you will eventually bake a tasty pie... and we all like getting a piece of tasty pie.
> 
> I prefer my sweets from some place other than the company store.
> 
> This job is only hard if you make it hard. Keep learning, keep advancing, and keep struggling... it will keep you on your edge.
> 
> Or just work smarter for better people.
> 
> If you need your weekend... coordinate with your reps and juggle some work.
> 
> Just spent a week in the Cumberland Plateau; no cell/internet and could barely text. Let my crews handle the busy work and moniter the local tavern traffic. I'm too old to get an ok from a millenial how I should schedule my business.
> 
> Some people make their niche hammering out a living with the middlemen and carpet baggers and that is great, because someone has to do it. If that is you, congrats. I did for a time, made my sock of nickels and now when I do a job for one of them, it is on my terms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J*


I missed it but I'm positive this contractor must had put signs in the yard advertising their work.


----------



## GTX63

I expect this one to be featured in a National's Field Manual.


----------



## GTX63

The technique used here has to be uploaded to youtube for posterity.
The bonus is that the supersub walks away with no wasted screws or scraps and added an extra 6 1/2 lbs to the breakaway limit. The neighbors must have been in awe as they viewed such mastery and assumed the artist at work was one of the property brothers. Money in the bank baby!


----------



## GTX63

That $20 is in there somewhere....


----------



## GTX63

A pretty good facsimily of a national-


----------



## Sicoupe06

Some folks don't understand that cleaning feces isn't the same as cleaning up rotten food or trash. Feces is a health hazard that if came in direct contact with a cut in the skin or even under finger nails can cause nasty infections. They're willing to take the risk for $20.


----------



## emc

Yeah, sorry everyone... I was a little aggravated when I made that post. I got on this site thinking it was a useful tool. Now I see where I am wrong. It is just people complaining, like everywhere else on the internet.

I guess where should I start?

I was blunt and spelled it out so the complainers and newbies might learn something. Not so the people who already know could be "told how to do their jobs".

I never said make a trip for $20... Although while we are on that topic. Yes, I take $20 jobs and I piggy back them on jobs that are making more cash. It is an extra $20 for going 10 mins out of the way. Plus it makes me the hero of the day as far as my rep is concerned. If the $20 is not worth it in relation to the work you are doing in the area, request more or shoot it down. If you can't use common sense then find a different field of work because you will need a TON of it here.

Scrub a toilet for a 20? yeah... Stick my hand in it like a retard and make a stupid face while someone takes a snap shot... ehh no. Soak my wounds in fecal mater so they can get infected... also no. How dumb are people?

The operation is simple take a gallon of water, force flush the toilet but save a splash or 2 of water left, spray a cleaner use a brush (not your friggen hand people).... or if you are clever put a wire brush in your screw gun chuck and set it to low. Clean the bowl splash water on the inner side to clean up any lose matter and to make it shine. If there is too much water use a hand-pump and send it down a drain or in a bucket. Don't forget those pics. It is as easy as typing... takes about as long too.

Also... gloves are a thing. Again with the common sense. I was lucky enough to find something useful on a trashout. It was elderly person homes after they passed away. I found 3 sealed boxes gloves that has lasted me over a year. I doubt they cost that much...

And yeah... I get weekends off when I want them... or weekdays depending on what my life requires. All I do is juggle my schedule around. Asons will be my 5th client, I am letting weakest client go after I see decent work from Asons.


----------



## emc

Now that I have fed into everyone's drama. Lets address the real issue. Is this site a tool to help preservation specialists? Or is it a drama generator for people to log in and get their daily fix? Before you drone on with your forum flames you might want to ask yourself that.

I came to this thread to learn about Asons. Instead I found a thread full of people trying to debate if $25 is enough to nail a 2x4 to the wall!

Although I did find one tiny gem in all of that coal. They are considered to be one of the fastest paying clients out there. That is good to know. I know the pay is low but I wouldn't mind getting a little something to make waiting for the end of the month more bearable.


----------



## madxtreme01

emc said:


> Yeah, sorry everyone... I was a little aggravated when I made that post. I got on this site thinking it was a useful tool. Now I see where I am wrong. It is just people complaining, like everywhere else on the internet.
> 
> I guess where should I start?
> 
> I was blunt and spelled it out so the complainers and newbies might learn something. Not so the people who already know could be "told how to do their jobs".
> 
> I never said make a trip for $20... Although while we are on that topic. Yes, I take $20 jobs and I piggy back them on jobs that are making more cash. It is an extra $20 for going 10 mins out of the way. Plus it makes me the hero of the day as far as my rep is concerned. If the $20 is not worth it in relation to the work you are doing in the area, request more or shoot it down. If you can't use common sense then find a different field of work because you will need a TON of it here.
> 
> Scrub a toilet for a 20? yeah... Stick my hand in it like a retard and make a stupid face while someone takes a snap shot... ehh no. Soak my wounds in fecal mater so they can get infected... also no. How dumb are people?
> 
> The operation is simple take a gallon of water, force flush the toilet but save a splash or 2 of water left, spray a cleaner use a brush (not your friggen hand people).... or if you are clever put a wire brush in your screw gun chuck and set it to low. Clean the bowl splash water on the inner side to clean up any lose matter and to make it shine. If there is too much water use a hand-pump and send it down a drain or in a bucket. Don't forget those pics. It is as easy as typing... takes about as long too.
> 
> Also... gloves are a thing. Again with the common sense. I was lucky enough to find something useful on a trashout. It was elderly person homes after they passed away. I found 3 sealed boxes gloves that has lasted me over a year. I doubt they cost that much...
> 
> And yeah... I get weekends off when I want them... or weekdays depending on what my life requires. All I do is juggle my schedule around. Asons will be my 5th client, I am letting weakest client go after I see decent work from Asons.



I think your missing the point of what most people are posting on here. It is complaining yes, but maybe you haven't been in the game long enough or your costs are lower than some, but the fees have been getting lower and lower over the years. They have been asking us to complete more ridiculous tasks for less money. Go to properties to do jobs just over a trip charge fee. Send us back for stupid things that shouldn't be done in the first place. 

Let's go back to that clean toilet for $20. Let's say you were at that house to do a winterization that they are willing to pay $75 for a dry system. The house is 3500sq ft with 4 bathrooms. Doing this correctly will take a significant amount of time, but if you do it wrong, you could be liable for damages. So explain to me how a plumber would probably charge about $400 for a home this size and we should be grateful to get $75. Included in that fee, you are supposed to take 1000 pics, bid on work that will most likely not get approved and clean the toilets prior to adding anti-freeze. Most of us will agree that these fees should be based on the size of the home, if a toilet needs to be cleaned, it should be billed at an extra fee as a BATF while there. I've done 4 bath houses that all 4 need to be cleaned and they still want to pay that same amount with no extras. So when you say people complain, we are all a little bitter about what this industry has become. Companies like 5bros and Safeguard have ruined it for those of us that actually know how to complete the work correctly while these companies are hiring people to do a hack job that is good enough for pictures and to get paid.


----------



## GTX63

Yes, this site is a tool to improve one's lot in the preservation field, but we are a part of contractortalk, not howtosubforsubs.com. Too more than just a few, they believe that working for middle men is the end point in preservation. 99.9999% of the complaining here is related to these third party vendors. The belief of the mods for this forum is to move away from the out of state paper pushers and towards working independently. The preservation field and third party leeches are two separate things. One is based on bottom tier pricing and hack work. If new posters don't understand that then I get why they can be frustrated.
Why do a winterization for $65 when folks are willing to pay $350?
Why do a sales clean for $70 when you can bill $400?


----------



## emc

Oh I understand that frustration all to well. I used to grind orders for NVMS. There is no way to get ahead in that rat race. Hell I used to subcontract for a guy who ran cyprexx as a client... that is about ridiculous. Eventually I learned but I feel I was also tempered into something stronger. Since I have been at the bottom I know where the line is.

I do take a moment to pull up my properties on zillow,trulia,realtor or w/e before I accept work. If the property lists as 3k sqft I ask for more $ for the wint. No it is not $400... I bet if a plumber worked for John Doe and Mr. Doe said hey plumber Joe I have 50 properties and you did that last one so well. Can you cut me a deal on the remaining 49? If you do I will use you exclusively. Plumber Joe be like aight what kinda deal we talking about? When you find a good client, national or not, you keep them happy. 

Also check the Lot size if it is to big or to tall I bid it.

In those previous 2 posts we are basically saying the same thing. Work is not free and shouldn't be so cheap it burns your pockets out. I am going a step further in saying, if it is too much to complete then it should be a bid. Keep in mind that client/vendor relationships are typically fragile things. Turn your nose up to often and they will find other people. Take everything they send at value and you might find yourself under a someone's boot.

I myself have found that most of them (even NVMS at times) will work with you on pricing. They have on idea wtf the property looks like. Tell them what you want and if they rebuttal work a compromise.

The idea that all 3rd party companies should be pushed out of the way so individuals or companies can make more for the back breaking work they do is great in theory. There are several large flaws. The organization of all this work and all these orders is enough to keep one person at a desk 24/7 and still overflow. So if you aren't going to sit at a desk all day organizing, communicating, crunching numbers, ect... then who is?

If you push that task on the client, they have to pay someone to do it. If you handle that task with your own to hands then you have to pay someone to go do the work. Someone is going to soak up cash for the task at hand. Now that being said, can most of these 3rd parties get by with 10-15% instead of 25? Oh yeah, more than likely. But then el presidente cant fish tuna off his yacht!

Even HUD has some of these tasks priced funky. $1/sqft of shed demolition? What is it like $150 for a chimney cap?... There are definitely things that need balanced and managed by a higher power so people are not taken advantage of. On that respect a contractor with a local client bend them over a barrel. When no one else is in the area they can ask whatever they want. I can't blame locals for wanting a national shield.


----------



## emc

The frustration and aggravation I had before was simply expecting more professionalism on this site. I was told by a good friend that can be a decent source of information. I wasn't expecting a "how to" but I also wasn't expecting so many people with a chip on their shoulder. 

I was looking for people talking about their experiences both good and bad while being vague enough not to burn themselves with a client or generate their own competition. Instead everything I have read up till now is just so friggen negative... If it is that bad hang it up for a 9 to 5 or stick with residential or something.

I honestly don't think I will use this forum much now, I don't see any use for it.


----------



## Bigtrucker

emc said:


> Now that I have fed into everyone's drama. Lets address the real issue. Is this site a tool to help preservation specialists? Or is it a drama generator for people to log in and get their daily fix? Before you drone on with your forum flames you might want to ask yourself that.
> 
> I came to this thread to learn about Asons. Instead I found a thread full of people trying to debate if $25 is enough to nail a 2x4 to the wall!
> 
> Although I did find one tiny gem in all of that coal. They are considered to be one of the fastest paying clients out there. That is good to know. I know the pay is low but I wouldn't mind getting a little something to make waiting for the end of the month more bearable.



lol a gem huh

Contractors like you are what brings this industry down.
Work for peanuts.
That's the real issue.
I know the pay is low but ill do it anyway. 
JUST SAY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## emc

Like I said a *tiny* gem...

Contractors that can't pay attention to detail are what really brings this industry down.


----------



## emc

Beyond that their price sheet wasn't really that bad, I have seen a lot worse. It is on the low side of what I currently have with my other clients. To find they pay so quickly was very interesting to me. A lot more interesting than seeing a forum set to flame.

But let me guess you make at least 40/cy and don't work for less... I totally get that. Man sitting in that Ivory tower must be real nice. If only you had someone like me to blame when you lose that tower, oh wait you just did!


----------



## cover2

You know what? Awe never mind buh bye now take your surgical gloves and carefully remove your cranium from your backside.


----------



## ctquietcorner

emc said:


> Yeah, sorry everyone... I was a little aggravated when I made that post. I got on this site thinking it was a useful tool. Now I see where I am wrong. It is just people complaining, like everywhere else on the internet.
> 
> I guess where should I start?
> 
> I was blunt and spelled it out so the complainers and newbies might learn something. Not so the people who already know could be "told how to do their jobs".
> 
> I never said make a trip for $20... Although while we are on that topic. Yes, I take $20 jobs and I piggy back them on jobs that are making more cash. It is an extra $20 for going 10 mins out of the way. Plus it makes me the hero of the day as far as my rep is concerned. If the $20 is not worth it in relation to the work you are doing in the area, request more or shoot it down. If you can't use common sense then find a different field of work because you will need a TON of it here.
> 
> Scrub a toilet for a 20? yeah... Stick my hand in it like a retard and make a stupid face while someone takes a snap shot... ehh no. Soak my wounds in fecal mater so they can get infected... also no. How dumb are people?
> 
> The operation is simple take a gallon of water, force flush the toilet but save a splash or 2 of water left, spray a cleaner use a brush (not your friggen hand people).... or if you are clever put a wire brush in your screw gun chuck and set it to low. Clean the bowl splash water on the inner side to clean up any lose matter and to make it shine. If there is too much water use a hand-pump and send it down a drain or in a bucket. Don't forget those pics. It is as easy as typing... takes about as long too.
> 
> Also... gloves are a thing. Again with the common sense. I was lucky enough to find something useful on a trashout. It was elderly person homes after they passed away. I found 3 sealed boxes gloves that has lasted me over a year. I doubt they cost that much...
> 
> And yeah... I get weekends off when I want them... or weekdays depending on what my life requires. All I do is juggle my schedule around. Asons will be my 5th client, I am letting weakest client go after I see decent work from Asons.


I think you're going to be disappointed. Asons is folding and at the beginning of the year had no work. They used to pay within two days, but if they do have work to send out be prepared to wait for your money. Things are changing quickly in this field.


----------



## Preservationman

SJPI said:


> This company is great to work for, HOWEVER, their prices are very low. Maybe I'm outta line but they gave me a work order to install a handrail inside a residence. The price on the work order said payable for $25. After purchasing the railing and hard wear. That job would be pointless. I would probably earn/profit $4. Gas, time, etc........


ASONS is the biggest joke and they work with BLM they make up their own guidelines i still have a recent pricing sheet if anyone needs..23 bucks a cyd lmao...45$ lawn cuts up to 12000 sf they are horrbile.. tell christen Lewis and marther fry they are liers!!! and if you look now all of a sudden they are women owned?? thats of a few months ago


----------



## Preservationman

Bigtrucker said:


> lol a gem huh
> 
> Contractors like you are what brings this industry down.
> Work for peanuts.
> That's the real issue.
> I know the pay is low but ill do it anyway.
> JUST SAY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Agreed!!!!! stop working for these nationals that pay garbage!!


----------



## Preservationman

emc said:


> Yeah, sorry everyone... I was a little aggravated when I made that post. I got on this site thinking it was a useful tool. Now I see where I am wrong. It is just people complaining, like everywhere else on the internet.
> 
> I guess where should I start?
> 
> I was blunt and spelled it out so the complainers and newbies might learn something. Not so the people who already know could be "told how to do their jobs".
> 
> I never said make a trip for $20... Although while we are on that topic. Yes, I take $20 jobs and I piggy back them on jobs that are making more cash. It is an extra $20 for going 10 mins out of the way. Plus it makes me the hero of the day as far as my rep is concerned. If the $20 is not worth it in relation to the work you are doing in the area, request more or shoot it down. If you can't use common sense then find a different field of work because you will need a TON of it here.
> 
> Scrub a toilet for a 20? yeah... Stick my hand in it like a retard and make a stupid face while someone takes a snap shot... ehh no. Soak my wounds in fecal mater so they can get infected... also no. How dumb are people?
> 
> The operation is simple take a gallon of water, force flush the toilet but save a splash or 2 of water left, spray a cleaner use a brush (not your friggen hand people).... or if you are clever put a wire brush in your screw gun chuck and set it to low. Clean the bowl splash water on the inner side to clean up any lose matter and to make it shine. If there is too much water use a hand-pump and send it down a drain or in a bucket. Don't forget those pics. It is as easy as typing... takes about as long too.
> 
> Also... gloves are a thing. Again with the common sense. I was lucky enough to find something useful on a trashout. It was elderly person homes after they passed away. I found 3 sealed boxes gloves that has lasted me over a year. I doubt they cost that much...
> 
> And yeah... I get weekends off when I want them... or weekdays depending on what my life requires. All I do is juggle my schedule around. Asons will be my 5th client, I am letting weakest client go after I see decent work from Asons.



LMAO good luck with ASONS they are garbage! i know all the reps their and they lie like rugs.. go look at their website it now says women owned and its never ever said that before.. yet their award winning son ownes some of the company lol


----------



## Cleanupman

Preservationman said:


> LMAO good luck with ASONS they are garbage! i know all the reps their and they lie like rugs.. go look at their website it now says women owned and its never ever said that before.. yet their award winning son ownes some of the company lol



ASON's is in serious trouble and is closing their doors...make sure your ducks are in a row going down that road preservationMan....


----------



## emc

Well I am back to this forum again, digging for some info... last ditch effort kind of thing. I couldn't help but to check my old posts.

Thanks for the info everyone. I can see no one has anything positive to say about them. I ran into a guy just last week doing work for them. He said he see his checks daily as a deposit! He was pretty down to earth and listed some pros and cons. That is kind of what I was looking for here. 

This place forum is filled with a ton of angry people who have been screwed over. I can see that now. Still somewhere there is bound to be useful information.


----------



## Cleanupman

SJPI said:


> This company is great to work for, HOWEVER, their prices are very low. Maybe I'm outta line but they gave me a work order to install a handrail inside a residence. The price on the work order said payable for $25. After purchasing the railing and hard wear. That job would be pointless. I would probably earn/profit $4. Gas, time, etc........



https://foreclosurepedia.org/how-the-fall-of-asons-spooked-namfs/#gsc.tab=0


----------



## MKM Landscaping

*Two things*

Hud allowable mean nothing on the HUD REO side. These people who say Ason suck on BLM contract, its NASA baby low bidder wins REO contract.

Second maybe Ason is struggling but they do have 40 states with carrington and Freddice in a few states.

Not sure where clean up man gets his info, last year he loved Ason now he was was there personally as they close the doors down.

I have been with Ason about year, I do not do big volume, I did much more before BML. I have been doing Carrington for little time with them. Never once screwed me out of money, always a trip fee, pretty decent company.

I work for numerous companies been around for awhile, I do not have any stock in Ason. Just clarifying what I see and learn from them.


----------



## Cleanupman

MKM Landscaping said:


> Hud allowable mean nothing on the HUD REO side. These people who say Ason suck on BLM contract, its NASA baby low bidder wins REO contract.
> 
> Second maybe Ason is struggling but they do have 40 states with carrington and Freddice in a few states.
> 
> Not sure where clean up man gets his info, last year he loved Ason now he was was there personally as they close the doors down.
> 
> I have been with Ason about year, I do not do big volume, I did much more before BML. I have been doing Carrington for little time with them. Never once screwed me out of money, always a trip fee, pretty decent company.
> 
> I work for numerous companies been around for awhile, I do not have any stock in Ason. Just clarifying what I see and learn from them.


I get my information by picking up the pone and asking questions...
After all that is what radio media corespondents do....


----------



## emc

And I think that is what people don't understand. Every $ you see can be negotiated. If it is too far or the task is too much, call a rep as soon as you can... preferably before you accept the job. I can make a crappy job bring in a decent day of pay with very little effort. 

Sometimes those jobs are sneaky and they end up being more labor than you thought. If you realize what is going on... again... call and see what can be done for price/deadlines. I have found this true with nearly all clients.

Lastly if you have a good relationship with your client... don't be afraid to take a few risks for them. Put in that padlock knowing you might be out 5 bucks. Even if they don't pick up the phone for authorization... Because you know you are likely going to get paid for it. 

Communication is a key thing. Don't just send one email and be done. Call them, email, text, send a note via their webportal... take a moment to make sure the message is conveyed.

The thing is, I really don't mind the few cheap jobs my clients send. If they are worth my time they will send me good jobs. I am landing plenty of 1-10k jobs but have to put up with the occasional lock change. If I find the work is all cheap, single task jobs and they don't come off of real work, then I don't stick with the client for very long.

Don't confuse that with doing work for free or losing money on a job just to satisfy a client. Doing any of that would be uncalled for. Figure out what your company needs per man hour and tac on the expense of the job. That is your magic number, if they can meet it... take the job. If they can't I offer a solution like, "hold onto that for a few more days and lets see if we can't find more money in other jobs in the area."

If you can't cover it well that is sometimes how it rolls. 

I know I am just a small fry but I feel like I am doing pretty decent for myself just by following my own advise. Maybe when I get to be one of those rich dudes on this forum bragging about fishing while their crew is laboring... I can say things like "down with national companies, just say no, they dont pay they just screw you." Until then I guess I am just stuck covering a small bit of territory for a big name.


----------



## Preservationman

My ducks have been in a row.. maybe if they didn't screw so many people over and have them starving waving food in front of their face but only giving them tiny bites at a time..what road am I going down.. I'll never be one of their drones lol


----------



## Preservationman

Cleanupman said:


> Preservationman said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO good luck with ASONS they are garbage! i know all the reps their and they lie like rugs.. go look at their website it now says women owned and its never ever said that before.. yet their award winning son ownes some of the company lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASON's is in serious trouble and is closing their doors...make sure your ducks are in a row going down that road preservationMan....
Click to expand...

 We're did you get your info from if ya don't mind me asking cleanupman about asons in big trouble?


----------



## Ohnojim

*i only fish during my work day*



Maybe when I get to be one of those rich dudes on this forum bragging about fishing while their crew is laboring... I can say things like "down with national companies said:


> because I have decided it is better to fill up my route fishing rather than pick up a few lowball grass cuts. They pay about the same.


----------

